# Fan On Temperatures



## Higdageese44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello, I will be doing some work on my 06 goat this weekend, basically what I'm going to end up with is magnaflow catback, stainless works headers with no cats, low temp thermostat and a professional products 96mm typhoon intake manifold, i also pickd up a predator, so I was wondering what temperaute you guys have been programming your fans to come on now? Thanks


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

I don't remember the fan settings for the predator, but in HP tuners mine are set to the following:

- Fan 1 on temp: 158*
- Fan 1 off temp: 153*
- Fan 2 on temp: 178*
- Fan 2 off temp: 173*


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

man that's awfully low. i think mine are set 195* on 190* off. 200* on 195* off. even with a cooler stat you're going to be running ~180* at best so the low fan would be on all of the time. my fan ignition off is 210* for 5 minutes


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

Higdageese44 said:


> Hello, I will be doing some work on my 06 goat this weekend, basically what I'm going to end up with is magnaflow catback, stainless works headers with no cats, low temp thermostat and a professional products 96mm typhoon intake manifold, i also pickd up a predator, so I was wondering what temperaute you guys have been programming your fans to come on now? Thanks


My predator mentioned nothing about on/off fan1/fan2
All I saw was temp and percentage
I set mine to kick on at 204 degrees @ 50%
I don't know what others are adjusting theirs to that have predator tunes
I'd like to know also


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> man that's awfully low. i think mine are set 195* on 190* off. 200* on 195* off. even with a cooler stat you're going to be running ~180* at best so the low fan would be on all of the time. my fan ignition off is 210* for 5 minutes


 
It is with a 160* stat. That's where the tuner set them.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Higdageese44 said:


> Hello, I will be doing some work on my 06 goat this weekend, basically what I'm going to end up with is magnaflow catback, stainless works headers with no cats, low temp thermostat and a professional products 96mm typhoon intake manifold, i also pickd up a predator, so I was wondering what temperaute you guys have been programming your fans to come on now? Thanks



Depends on the temp of your t-stat. If it's a 160*, then I would suggest setting them to the same settings that mtjoy has shown you.


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

mtjoy said:


> It is with a 160* stat. That's where the tuner set them.


Fans on at 158 degrees makes it hard for your 160 degree thermostat to ever fully open, it would seem.


----------

